
Meteor 1.5 - tcsf
https://blog.meteor.com/announcing-meteor-1-5-b82be66571bb
======
czk
Glad to see this out, looking forward to 1.6 as well with the Node upgrades.
bundle-visualizer is a nice way to break down the bundle size and help you
determine what to consider dynamically importing.

------
kabes
Exact code splitting is really awesome

